# Coolest enclosure EVER



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I was browsing videos on youtube and stumbled onto this. This has to be the sickest idea I have seen for a sub enclosure.

YouTube - JL Audio 13W7 Subwoofer in Stainless Steel Tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo6AV83Ivl4&NR=1

http://www.pipesub.com/byggen.html


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

That guy is like way too into tubes

I think it kinda looks weird, but much better than his past attempts


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it just me, or does 1.5mm tubing seem WAY too thin for an enclosure? I'm sure it has more structural rigidity because there are no flat surfaces, but it looks flimsy as fack.  Also, I wonder how he calculated the tune on the enclosure in the second link, being all flared out at the end like that. And how does the sub mount to the enclosure?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Impressive metalwork, stainless can be a real ***** sometimes.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

resonance, much?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

mikey7182 said:


> Is it just me, or does 1.5mm tubing seem WAY too thin for an enclosure?


People use cardboard sonotubes....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

audiogodz1 said:


> resonance, much?


i think that is what the dynamat,stuck on the insides, is being used for


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

That's some impressive metal working there (the enclosure type is transmission line, tuned by the length and diameter of the line it's self) I used to use large pvc plumbing pipe to make some of these but I make the majority of mine out of wood since most of my designs use tapered lines now.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Are transmission lines an SPL application?


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Torquem said:


> Are transmission lines an SPL application?


They're not a strictly spl application, you can use them for spl or sq depending on the tuning just like vented and other enclosure types.

Though they can be a little tricky in a pure spl application since the spl lines tend to be very short and quite sensitive to placement in the vehicle, SQ focused lines tend to be less tempremental.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Man I would love to do something like this. That is just too cool. I don't know anyone that knows anything about them though.


----------



## Viperoni (Oct 14, 2006)

That almost looks short for a TL... I mean the line in the first video can't be more than 7 feet long... cant remember the TL calcs but it just seems short for say a 35hz tuning freq.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Walk before running.....
multiplication tables before a calculator......
Loudspeaker Design fundementals before......

I have not read this latest edition, but my early 90's tome has served me well!

Amazon.com: Loudspeaker Design Cookbook (9781882580477): Vance Dickason: Books


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Viperoni said:


> That almost looks short for a TL... I mean the line in the first video can't be more than 7 feet long... cant remember the TL calcs but it just seems short for say a 35hz tuning freq.


I think he says it's like 9 feet long, but a 35hz 1/4 wave is 8 feet long


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

1/2 of the flared length actually counts for port length so it might in fact be 35hz.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Viperoni said:


> That almost looks short for a TL... I mean the line in the first video can't be more than 7 feet long... cant remember the TL calcs but it just seems short for say a 35hz tuning freq.


Acoustic loading in a car can dramatically effect how TL's behave, one spl line I made for a 15'' driver, which was basically just a big U shaped box, peaked in the car at 47hz, yet the line length was only 5'.

The tapered lines I make for SQ/SQL are also barely more than 5'-6' long, if anything some of the lines pictured, once boot loading is accounted for, are almost _too_ long.


----------



## Viperoni (Oct 14, 2006)

Volenti said:


> Acoustic loading in a car can dramatically effect how TL's behave, one spl line I made for a 15'' driver, which was basically just a big U shaped box, peaked in the car at 47hz, yet the line length was only 5'.
> 
> The tapered lines I make for SQ/SQL are also barely more than 5'-6' long, if anything some of the lines pictured, once boot loading is accounted for, are almost _too_ long.


Wow, intersting to know, thanks!


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

definately has WOW FACTOR!


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

The TL numbers don't lie. He's doing something right.


----------

